# 66 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

66 Days Till Halloween
8/26/2013

Let’s finish off Dan Augustine’s terrific series of “Halloween Hits” compilations …

I’d written little blurbs about each of the Halloween Hits compilations 4 through 9, but each blurb sounded like the last blurb so I decided to combine my blurbs into one big megablurb that hopefully summarizes all the little blurbs. So … Halloween Hits 4 – 9 … most of them start with some insanely weird track. There are usually a couple oldies you may or may not have heard, a couple of popular Halloween-themed songs, several just weird-as-hell tracks, maybe a soundtrack bit in there, rarities … all are nicely put together and well-thought-out mixes. And the covers are all terrific.

Highlight of the whole thing? That’s easy … a tune called “Witchfinder General” by Carl Douglas. Yes, that is “Kung Fu Fighting” Carl Douglas. Singing a disco-flavored song about Matthew Hopkins. But there are lots of really weird tracks that stick out too … “The Story of Stubby McGobster”, “Exorcising the Evil Spirits From the Pentagon”, “Glacken’s Quest”, “Jesus and I Go to Hell” among them.


----------

